# Fly Fishing Leader



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

I am new to fly-fishing and need some advice. I am using a 9 ft. 8 wt. rod for bay fishing and was wondering how long my leader should be?


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

The leader that I use is pre-cut at 9'. I also tie a small 2' tippet to the end of it just so I don't have to replace the leader so often after putting on a different fly. Take into account that I'm also new to this fly fishing deal too!

Late,
Cox


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*Altho I Know Nothing*

I Would A 6' Furled Leader Then Tippet Of Your Choice The Furled Leader Gives A Smooth Turn Over And Does Not Slap The Water Just Trying To Help Randall


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

I can tell you what Capt Chris at FTU put on my reel...
Redfish WF-9-F 100 ft line $60.
Umpqua bonefish pre-looped Clear Tapered Leader 10ft 16lb...$4.
Are ya'll going to the FF seminar at FTU in June? $65/class and lunch...I'm sure there will be vendors with some pretty good deals too...I plan on going....


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

NurseD-bait said:


> I can tell you what Capt Chris at FTU put on my reel...
> Redfish WF-9-F 100 ft line $60.
> Umpqua bonefish pre-looped Clear Tapered Leader 10ft 16lb...$4.
> Are ya'll going to the FF seminar at FTU in June? $65/class and lunch...I'm sure there will be vendors with some pretty good deals too...I plan on going....


I'll be going.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*Me 3*

I Will Be There. Bringing Bells And Whistles. Randall


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Hey WM you got the info..If not I'll get it for ya...


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

NurseD-bait said:


> Hey WM you got the info..If not I'll get it for ya...


I have the info. Thanks!!!


----------



## Jon (Dec 4, 2004)

*For redfish*

First of all, I make my own leaders out of clear Big Game Trilene. I use a modified version (less sections & different knots) of Lefty Kreh's saltwater leader. I start with a leader about 9 foot long but I sometimes cut it down to 7 or 8 foot once I'm out on the water. Capt. Jon Fails


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Let's back up a bit. As a general rule, a shorter leader will turn over and cast easier than a long leader. I would use a leader about the length of your rod give or take a foot or so.

If you are fishing super clear skinny water where the fish are skiddish and presentation is a premium then use a longer leader say 9 to 12 feet with a 9 foot rod. Usually around here (upper Tx coast) you can throw a 7-9 foot leader without any worries of spooking the fish. 

I also tie my own leaders using Ande 20, 15, 10 lbs and super glue the knots after I tie them for inshore and then Mason hard mono 30,25, 20 lb for offshore. It's a bit more difficult to tie but the abrasion resistance is great and the stiffness of the line helps it turn over those big offshore flies. My leaders are 8-10 feet with the longest sections being the tippets so I can cut off and re-tie a new fly without having to tie on a new tippet.

I also really like the Umpqua saltwater/redfish fluorocarbon tapered leaders in 10 lb if I'm in a hurry or lazy which is pretty common with me.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

So Bird and Jon are you saying that with a 9' rod that my leader should be no oner then 9 but better at 7-8? I'm learning here..thanks


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*furrled leader*

hey bird did you read the article in gulf coast connections january issue about how to tie furled leaders. i was wondering if you have tried to do this yet. they use 4lb. mono . it looks easy enough and i am gunna try it . i have read a lot of stories about people praising the furled kind so i bought one and its preaty smooth on the turnover. there are different formula's for different weights and tapers.it sounds like it could get addictive, like rod building. randall


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

NurseD, in a word yes. The shorter leaders will transfer the energy from your fly line better and turn over the fly. From a line speed standpoint, the leader is the weak link. 

GulfCoast, I seemed to have missed that article. Sounds interesting, I like tying knots; I'll look into it. I'd tie more leaders with Mason hard mono but its just plain hard to tie knots in even though it turns over nicely


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Oh yeah, one other thing. Don't sweat the foot or so difference in leader length. Concentrate on getting a good cast off with a minimum of false casts where you want them to be. 

Keep your line clean by using Glide or some other fly line dressing of choice. You will find this to be the easiest way to get that extra distance out of your cast.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

Leaders. Well if you are chasing rainbow trout in a super clear brook at 6 am. with dead wind and precise conditions, by all means, leaders are super , super important. If you are chasing speckled trout, in windy , choppy conditions, at surfside beach, and your just trying to catch dinner, i use a 20 pound leader from stren, actually i use 20 stren mono line, with no tippet and no taper......just tie on the fly line with a fishing knot, and i use one of those heated iron on loops on the fly line, im not even sure if you still buy that stuff. but, i will say, doing right is best, i just dont make time to sit there and put on 3 attachments to my stuff, but , listen to the experts they will tell you exactly how to do it. i just do it for fun.....


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

Maybe its just me, but I have never given leaders much thought. What I've started doing over the last couple of years is buying some #0 or #2 9' leaders from orvis and cutting about the first 4' of thin tippet off. I then tie a 3-4' section of 15lbs flouro on and go fish. Eventually I'll retie a new section of flouro on after numerous re-ties, ect.

I can say confidently that I don't think my leader system has ever spooked a fish. Bad casting is another story....


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Since your new to fly fishing, try not to get overwhelmed! KEEP IT SIMPLE: use a 12-15 lb mono leader. As mentioned, generally your leader should be about as long as your rod. 9' is great, I start with a 9' leader and after changing flies a few times, or breaking off, then I use tippet. 

Ive caught redfish on short leaders, long leaders, 8 lb leaders, 20 lb leaders, flouro leaders, mono leaders, old leaders, new leaders, expensive leaders, cheap leaders, homemade leaders, knotted leaders, etc. 

Like I said, keep it simple and have fun. In a nutshell: if the redfish are eating, they really wont care about your leader.


----------

